
Scientists discover the math rules underpinning brain growth - hhs
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-scientists-mathematical-underpinning-brain-growth.html
======
babulus
Underpinning brain growth in a planarian flatworm.

DOI: 10.1038/s41567-020-0809-9 since it doesn't seem to be linked in TFA.

